
I made an ALPR system with Tensorflow and ConvNets (explanation and source) - kipi
http://matthewearl.github.io/2016/05/06/cnn-anpr/
======
kleer001
Excellent post. I always love seeing readable breakdowns of machine learning
exercizes. I especially appreciate seeing what breaks and how it's fixed. <3!

